# Blender Bus error:10



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 8, 2012)

I installed blender via ports but

```
blender-bin
BLF_lang_init: 'locale' data path for translations not found, continuing
Bus error: 10
```
How to fix that?

```
uname -a
FreeBSD BSD|ZFS 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #2: Tue Feb  7 15:02:13 EET 2012     root@BSD|ZFS:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Start blender, not blender-bin.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 8, 2012)

Returns me

```
Bus error: 10
```
Just this. Nothing else
I also tried using *pkg_add*. I get the same error.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

Try moving your ~/.blender/ directory out of the way. See if it starts properly without it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 8, 2012)

There is no *.blender* folder or file on my home directory.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

What gets printed if you start blender -d?

I have blender working perfectly fine here. Does your videocard support hardware 3D?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 8, 2012)

```
blender -d
Blender 2.61 (sub 0)
Build: 2012-02-08 01:00:31 FreeBSD Release
argv[0] = /usr/local/bin/blender-bin
argv[1] = -d
read file 
  Version 258 sub 1 svn r0

ordered
 OBCube
 OBLamp
 OBCamera
Bus error: 10
```
I use Nvidia 8800 GTX GDDR3 768MB so I guess yes. Is a gaming card. After 4 years and still can play games like the latest Call of duty. Not on full screen but on a good resolution. Also made it with crysis and GTA IV very good!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't start it properly from work. But if I'm not mistaken after the OBCamera it tries to initialize OpenGL.

Are you 100% sure hardware 3D acceleration works correctly?


----------



## adamk (Feb 8, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I use Nvidia 8800 GTX GDDR3 768MB so I guess yes.



Simply having the card doesn't mean you have 3D acceleration   Did you install the nvidia drivers?  Does *glxinfo | grep -i render* show that you have direct rendering from the nvidia drivers?

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes. I installed Nvidia-drivers from ports.

```
glxinfo | grep -i render
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTX/PCI/SSE2
    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image, 
    GL_NV_path_rendering, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info, GL_OES_depth24, 
    GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
```


----------



## Beastie (Feb 8, 2012)

Blender 2.5x works fine even if you explicitly disable acceleration.

Unless you absolutely need 2.61 you could try the 2.60a package from the official site. Simply uncompress and run it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok. That worked  But witch is the problem that blender from ports is not working? What's wrong on my system?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you use any of the alternate compilers to build it?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 9, 2012)

No. I build it with system's default compiler. But I have also on my system gcc46. I tried also to build it witch gcc46 but is not builded.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 11, 2012)

The official main page seems to be down right now but you still can access the download server. I just realized they only didn't update the links but the files were always there. You can download a package for the 2.61 release or the latest 2.62RC. It's only available for i386 though.


----------

